# H70 Fans austauschen



## ferdi1982 (25. Oktober 2012)

Jawohl...wieder mal so ein thread......wir kennen es alle....die Standardfans von Corsair auf dem H70 sind einfach zu laut.....nun nach einem Jahr etrage ich es nicht mehr (als haette ich einen kompletten Bienenstock neben mir) lol.....

Nun zur meiner Frage, da sich nun einiges im Fan Segment getan hat, koennt Ihr mir sagen ob eure Hauseigenen SP120 Quiet Edition den Job besser hinkriegen als die Standard summer? Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure 120mm Fan Twin Pack - Air Series Fans - Cooling

Mir geht in erster Linie um die Lautstaerke wenn nicht unter Last.....oder gaebe es da andere alternativen? Mittlerweile haben ja einige von euch die unterschiedlichsten fans ausprobiert....was koennt Ihr dazu sagen? 

Zur Info, die H70 laeuft bei mir in einem Raven 2

Danke und Gruss,
Ferdi


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2012)

Die Noiseblocker sind gut:


Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sind recht leise und bieten trotzdem genügend Durchzug

Gruß


----------



## Domowoi (25. Oktober 2012)

Noiseblocker sind definitiv zu empfehlen. Wenn es noch ein bisschen leiser sein soll evtl. die Noctua Variante: Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Allerdings grausame Farbwahl und relativ teuer. Dafür sind dann aber Sachen wie Adapterkabel dabei die die Geschwindigkeit regeln.


----------



## ferdi1982 (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke fuer die Empfehlungen, das sind eigentlich die gaengisten 2 von denen ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, allerdings interessieren mich sehr die neuen SP's von Corsair selber...hat da jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## ferdi1982 (7. Dezember 2012)

So hab mir mittlerweile die SP120 Quiet Edition von Corsair zugelegt und die originalen Luefter von der H70 mit den neuen ausgetauscht.....Ergebniss? Kann ich weiterempfehlen, sind deutlich leiser als die Originalen und mit den wechselbaren Farbringen kann man es noch "Farblich" individuell auf sein eigenes System anpassen.
Wer es auf die Lautstaerke abgesehen hat, kann beruhigt zu den SP120 Quiet Edition zugreifen.

Gruss,
Ferdi


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Dezember 2012)

Muss noch ergaenzen, das bei Umtausch ein kleines Problem bestand, ich hatte beim Neustart einen CPU FAN ERROR obwohl alles funktionierte....an den Steckern lags nicht, auch mein Fan Controller (VZ12XT) erkannte die Fans nicht, nach Recherche kam ich zum Schluss das es am MB (Asus Crosshair Fomula IV) liegen muss da einige ASUS MB's den Fan nicht erkennen wegen niedrigen RPM's......komisch, half nur ueber das Bios den Fan zu ignorieren.
Vielleicht hat das Corsair Team hier ne Idee?


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Dezember 2012)

Denke nicht, dass Corsair da was machen kann. Wenn das Board meint, der Lüfter dreht sich zu langsam, ist das halt so. (Den Lüfter die Rpm einfach doppelt so hoch ausgeben lassen macht ja wohl keinen Sinn)

Dass die SP120 auf der H70 gut gehn, kann ich mir vorstellen. Diese engen Radis benötigen hohen Druck, den die SP120 auf Grund der flachen, breiten Lüfterblätter gut hinbekommen. Die oben empfohlenen Nocuta sind da auch sehr gut.


----------



## Cappuandy (23. Dezember 2012)

hey Ferdi, musst nu aber nich mehrfach Themen erstellen..

Ich f. mein Teil kann dazu beitragen das es Garantiert am Mainboard liegt. Ich habe ebenfalls ein älteres Asus MB M3A.. und ein Arctic Freezer Kühler drauf - damit zeigt das Board ebenfalls CPU FAN ERROR inkl.PEEEP dann kurz auf F1 gepusht u.weiter gebootet. Janz easy.

Also hat Asus in der Hinsicht immernoch nicht weitergearbeitet.
Gruß Andy


----------



## ferdi1982 (23. Dezember 2012)

Na ja mal ne Anregung an die Asus Jungs....vielleicht tut sich mal was


----------



## Bluebeard (6. Februar 2013)

Wir haben das ganze angesprochen, mal sehen was sich tut - ASUS hat auf jeden Fall die Leidenschaft das Beste abzuliefern das möglich ist 
Im Endeffekt ist es eine Sicherheitsfrage, mal schauen ob es möglich ist dies zu machen oder nicht aber deshalb gibt es im Endeffekt ja die "ignorieren" Funktion im Bios - was natürlich nicht schön ist da damit die Kontrollfunktion seitens des Mainboards genommen wird.


----------



## ferdi1982 (9. April 2014)

Kurzes Follow up:
Vor ein paar Woche funktionierte ploetzlich alles, kein Problem mehr.....absolut keine Ahnung wieso und warum......


----------



## Bluebeard (9. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Klasse das du es in den Griff bekommen hast.


----------

